# Meet Peanut!



## Debbee (Nov 4, 2012)

Peanut (named by by 2 and 3 quarters year old.lol) is our first family cockatiel  

We have been told we have a boy but from what I have been reading you cant really be sure of sex unless you test DNA?

Peanut is 18 weeks old x


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Peanut is a gorgeous cinnamon pearl. Cinnamon and pearl are both sex linked mutations. It is more likely that Peanut is a girl, but you won't know for sure until s/he has his/her first molt. Or, if you are impatient like me, you can get a DNA test done.


----------



## Debbee (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you! I was hoping someone would help me with what mutation she/he might be. I had been looking but wasnt too sure which, I did have a little feeling that he might actually be a she though. However I have read that females are quiet or just squark. Peanut is making alot of different noises. Sounds like she/he is trying to copy the tv.lol.

I guess its a good job we called her/him peanut. Works either way  He did come with the name charlie but my daughter decided peanut was better. Good job really as her grandad, uncle and her best friend are all named charlie. haha..


----------



## Debbee (Nov 4, 2012)

Oooops forgot to ask.. When do they have their first molt? and how do i go about DNA testing?


----------



## Debbee (Nov 4, 2012)

Oooops forgot to ask... What age do they have their first molt? and how do i go about getting a DNA test? 

Thanks again


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Girls do make a lot of noises too. They just don't tend to talk or whistle tunes (although there are a few rare ones who do).

Tiels generally have their first major molt somewhere around 6 months, but it can be later. 

Here in the states we have a place where we can send a few drops of blood off to get a test for $20, but I am not sure if there is such a service where you live. Maybe some of the UK members can help you out. Of course an avian vet could do it, but I am not sure what the expense would be.

S/he is really a cutie!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Avianbiotech has a uk office too. 

Avianbiotech.com


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Peanut is beautiful!


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Lovely little tiel, then again I would say that as I have a similar one myself lol! 

Peanut is a great name. I normally choice unisex if I'm not sure but Dante is DEFINATELY a boy lol and I hope Ziva is a girl. A lovely lady on here said she should be because of her parents colouring but that is assuming I was told the correct colours in the first place! She's molted out a lot of pearls this week so I guess I'll soon know if they don't come back in as pearls


----------



## lethalfire (Aug 29, 2012)

Peanut looks and sounds like a very lovely bird. Whether male or female I'm sure you will find yourself falling head over heels in love w/ Peanut.


----------



## Debbee (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone. She/he is beautiful and we as so glad we have her 

Peanut has a lovely little personality but isn't tame yet. She will let me feed her and comes over to say high but if you put your finger to the cage she has a nip. I am going to work on taming her once she is settled. 

Prepare for lots of questions in the training section. haha x


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

so cute!

Congrats on Peanut!


----------



## payton2008brown (Jan 18, 2012)

*hi peanut*

hi how is peanut does peanut whistle alot or not what color is peanut.


----------



## Son (Oct 29, 2012)

Aww, looks like a really sweet little bird and great name!


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

She/He is beautiful!! How fun for the whole family!


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Aww such a beautiful color! It's hard to wait for the gender to reveal itself! I got Starlight at 4 months old and finally around 6-7 months I learned he's a boy! He's a lutino pearl but he's now wolf whistling and the pearls are gone (too bad males lose those!). Hope you find out soon!


----------



## Debbee (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments. Peanut is a really sweet little birdie 

She/he is fairly quiet but chirps (well squarks) if you leave the room.lol. She does whistle throughout the day but spends most of her time in her food bowl or watching what the rest of the family are doing. If i whistle she/he whistles back. At one point the dog even got fed up with us. 

I really do want to know what sex peanut is but we have decided to wait and see. My gut says we have a little girl but we will just have to wait and see.


----------

